# Introducing Mister Sandman



## Mister Sandman (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello from NY!
 49.5 yo on trt for 3 yrs 150 mg /wk t-cyp and hcg, .25 adex oew. 
5'9" 175lbs 9.5% bf. 
been lifting seriously for the last 3 years, 5x week
Diet approx 2,500cals/day 40/30/30 (Prot /Carbs/Fats)
My goal is to add 10lbs of LBM this winter
At my age this is a hard task....
Mister Sandman


----------



## jas101 (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome...


----------

